# 170 Photos of 2018 FOHBC Bottle Collectors Convention August 2nd-5th Cleveland



## CarltonHendricks (Sep 26, 2018)

http://www.sportsantiques.com/2018_bottle_p1.htm
Hello Carlton Hendricks here...Please know I have posted 170 Photos of the FOHBC 2018 National Bottle Collectors Convention August 2nd-5th in Cleveland, on my site....see link above... This is a sub-feature of my coverage of the National Sports Collectors Convention. The two conventions were held the same week in Cleveland. Enjoy
-Carlton
SportsAntiques.com


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 27, 2018)

Outstanding! You wouldn't be able to get me out of that place!


----------



## CarltonHendricks (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks Screwtop...glad you enjoy it...what was your favorite bottle you saw?...copy and post it on here...


----------



## American Pontil (Oct 3, 2018)

Ouch.  Hope that birds eye view was before it was open to the public.  Looked like you could roll a bowling ball down the isles and not hit anyone.  That scares me.


----------



## CarltonHendricks (Oct 7, 2018)

*know what ya mean...*

*American Pontil...very observant...that was early entry day...early entry at the Reno FOHBC National in 2012 was a huge crowd...so I just don't get it...Early entry at most antiques venues are usually the busiest time for selling...as that's when most of the serious collectors show up...I hate saying all that...but I'm just reporting what I experienced...*


----------



## sandchip (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks Carlton, for taking the time to take all those pictures and for sharing them with us.


----------

